# Rv Cover For Sale



## gerbie53 (Mar 28, 2014)

View attachment 12881
*** SOLD***Waterproof RV cover 3 year warranty. Zippered door entry so you do not have to remove the cover. Fits rvs 24 - 27 feet. price $175. plus shipping


----------

